# On-Live



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone else use this service?

For those who don't know about it On-Live an online gaming app that installs onto your computer (pc or mac), it has alot of the latest console and pc titles right there for you to stream to your computer, you control it with either you mouse, keyboard or a game pad (it accepts wired xbox 360 controllers).

I use it to play demos of games before deciding whether to buy or not, because it's all on line there's no waiting for downloads unlike on Xbox Live where 1 demo can take a good couple of hours. The service itself is free as are the 30 minute game demos but you do have to pay to buy and rent games, typically around £30 to buy and £5 to rent for a few days (as it's an American service so all the prices are in $). The only thing you do need to watch with this service is data limits and connection speed, luckily I get unlimited data so the first point is irrelevant to me , for speed I get about 3.5mbps through the wi fi connection and about 4 through the wired one, the wi-fi connection seems more than sufficient for it to run smoothly.

EDIT: though I'd better add the link  http://www.onlive.co.uk/, on another note the service also available for tablets and smartphones (I wouldn't try playing it on a smartphone data connection though).


----------

